# Calendar Ordering



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is the ordering info for the calendar. I realize it went out to rescue last night, because they included it in their newsletter. I really did not know
when or how they sent the newsletter out, so I had not yet given out the info. 
I wanted to make sure the store front worked and I was trying to fix a couple of bugs with the gallery.

As you can see now, if you go off the products page and to the main one, there are two slideshow galleries. It says you can order those prints individually. You can NOT. haha. I have to fix that. Obviously I am not selling all of your photos.

I have not been online since this morning, sorry it took me so long to post this. Crazy time of year.

Here is the link. As soon as I find out from the printers when they ship them to me. ( Anyday) I can tell you when you will get them. Should be fast.

I also tried to upload individual pages, and when it says click to enlarge those, it doesnt work for me. Something else I have to fix.

Finally the link:

www.Havaneseforum.com/Calendar08


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I already ordered mine. THANKS Melissa!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine are ordered too!! Cant wait!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Just ordered mine....thanks, Melissa


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmmmm, someone forgot to email back and say when the newsletter went out? Shame on them  Sorry Melissa!!! Oh and then ofcourse the rescue group was very very excited (we haven't hand a calendar for some years and people kept asking for one) and they decided to announce it to the big list!!! I bet Hawaii isn't coming soon enough! You could always drop my calendar off on your way though!

Amanda


----------



## Barb (Jul 8, 2007)

*Secure payment?*

The calendar looks wonderful!!! I intend to buy at least one, but once I started the ordering process, I could not see that it looked like a secure server for credit card payments (no https:// or padlock at the bottom of the screen). Am I missing something and it is OK or would I be better to pay by check?

Either way, looking forward to buying mine!! Great job, Melissa!

Barb


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just ordered mine. Thanks Melissa! They are gorgeous.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Melissa,

I tried to order mine and I discovered the same problem. You don't have ordering on a secure site, which means it's easy for someone to intercept the transmission and steal your credit card info. Because I suffered from someone cloning a card of mine years ago and it took 2 years, with the help of an attorney to get my credit reestablished after it was trashed and the thieves charges many thousands of dollars to me, I won't buy that way. 

What's the best way to circumvent it. I do want to order 2 calendars.


----------



## Barb (Jul 8, 2007)

Maybe Melissa could set up a Paypal account, since they utilize secure odering? I would be willing to add on to my payment whatever fee they might charge. I don't want to take away from rescue!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Barb,

That's a great idea. I use PayPal all the time. It is totally secure and a quick transfer of funds.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, I just watched the slideshow Melissa put together from all the submitted photos. You guys submitted some awesome photos. I certainly don't envy Melissa the job of choosing which ones to put in the calendar. 
I'm a bit concerned about the security question too. We purposely keep a low credit limit on our main credit card. I would love to be a fly on the wall if someone swiped our credit card number and thought they could buy thousands of dollars worth of stuff just to have the clerk tell them the card had declined!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susan,

The problem is not limited to the amount of cash available on the card stolen. Savvy thieves can use your name then to open other accounts and do untold damage. It's only when something like this happens to you that you get paranoid about it. It's really frightening.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I know. It is very frightening. I know on the site it says that credit card info is kept in an encrypted form when passed via the web site but not seeing that https or the lock is worrisome.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hhmm....I just ordered via credit card....let's hope for the best....


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> *Wow, I just watched the slideshow Melissa put together from all the submitted photos. You guys submitted some awesome photos. *I certainly don't envy Melissa the job of choosing which ones to put in the calendar.
> I'm a bit concerned about the security question too. We purposely keep a low credit limit on our main credit card. I would love to be a fly on the wall if someone swiped our credit card number and thought they could buy thousands of dollars worth of stuff just to have the clerk tell them the card had declined!!


Where is this available for viewing?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

http://clients.melissamillerphotography.net/

Then click on Havanese and put in your e-mail address. Or to see the Rescue photos click on Rescue.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh and on those links, dont order any of the photos. haha I have to turn that off. 

Let me check on the secure part, I was told it was secure. And they are not processing your credit cards, I do that separately. 

I will find out for sure. 
Melissa


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Paypal would be fine, I have to figure out how to set it up to take money. 
And if someone wants to send a check, I can pm you my address. 
Melissa


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a great slide show!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Can we buy a copy? It is wonderful!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Melissa,

The videos are awesome..just AWESOME! Can you post those to YouTube?

BTW..I read somewhere that you were going to do a coffee table book..is that true?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That was really neat to look at....the music was neat as well!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Paypal would be fine, I have to figure out how to set it up to take money.
> And if someone wants to send a check, I can pm you my address.
> Melissa


Melissa,

I'll do it either way. Whatever is better for you. If you want a check, please pm me your address.


----------



## Barb (Jul 8, 2007)

Ditto for me!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Loved the slide show. What beautiful dogs they are. I love them all.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Melissa--have a great vacation!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Count me in for either paypal or sending a check, Melissa! If paypal isn't an option then pleas pm your address as well! Can't wait to see in person....you are the BEST!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shoot! I was about to order and also noticed the 'lock' not showing so dont' want to process my credit card info on there. I can't mail you a Cdn. cheque either since you won't be able to cash it in. I do use PayPal though! I'll await further instructions ...... no problemo.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, I hope you are able to check in to this before you leave! I am a little worried as I already placed my order with my card - I hope all is ok.
I just viewed the slideshow of all the pics you had to go thru. I had such tears in my eyes!! I cannot wait to get my calendars, you did such a great job!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Sally for telling me about the slideshow.It was a treat to get to see it since I'm at the hospital.Maybe it was the music/celebration of everyone's pretty fur kids,but it made me cry!I miss my own fur boys!That is really cool Melissa.Is this all the pictures you had submitted?It would be nice to get a copy as someone suggested,or maybe some of these will be in the coffee table book?How cool........have a great trip Melissa.eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think its all the pictures submitted, atleast not any of the ones I sent in aren't on there, just the one of Gucci in the hat..but she looks awful in that picture (none of the "cowboy costume" pics turned out very well), she was SO mad cause' of the hat and that is the only shot where she wasnt' pawing it off her head and trying to mame it.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think that's all of them sent in because she said she'd received over 150 photos and it didn't seem like there were over 150 in the slide show. Melissa said she'd do a coffee table book so we've all got time to practice getting some fabulous shots of our dogs. 
Patti Taylor and her hubby take great photos of dogs (among other things) and one thing she mentioned is to get down on the dog's level. I don't do that so much with a camera in my hands. I need to try it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know how much better my pictures can get. I just told Gucci that she wasn't cute enough and she literally huffed and sighed at me last week! ound: (I was joking) I need to break it to her that the "hat" picture is being seen by hundreds of people, she'd probably crawl under the couch and hide for days...she doesn't "do" hats. 

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhh I love the slideshow! It really shows just how wonderful our dogs are and how much we love them! It gives off the real feeling of having a Havanese.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I cried when I watched the slide show.  But only because the pics are beautiful and the music was ... well, sooooo moving! It's really beautiful, Melissa. Thank you!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Its not ALL of the photos, because there was just too many. It would have been too big. Plus I have them now so spread out in diff folders, I tried to get as many as possible.
At that point I was plain exhausted. Some people who sent pics in after I was almost done are not in here either. 

I am about to do some work on the links and try to get some things worked on. 

Melissa


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Marj,It's good to know I'm not the only one who cried.........course I cried watching Lassie every single show and also cried with Casper the Ghost when his friend Ferdie was shot.Maybe I'm just a cry baby!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Melissa, the slideshow is wonderful just exactly as it is. You did an amzing job on the calendar and the slideshows. I hope you have a wonderful time on vacation. You deserve it!! Thank you for everything you've done.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa,
I loved it as well. Thanks for all your hard work especially during your busy season and while you are sitting on the beach enjoying a mai tai, just think about the rescue havanese that you helped with needed surgeries, vet care, and finding their forever families- you will know your hard work really paid off! If only I kept that number from the hot fire eating dancer!!!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hot, fire eating dancer???? Amanda, you may need to start a new thread to share that story.....Enquiring minds want to know....


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there any news on how to order? Is the site now secure? I Pm'd Melissa for an address to send in a check but haven't heard anything....

Julie, I don't mean to pry, but are you OK? I saw where you were in the hospital. Hope it's not serious and you'll be out soon!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im working on it. It is secure, like I said its not sending your number anywhere. BUT I totally understand the concern. 

SO I added a paypal button. Now if you go the product page there is a paypal button in the description. Im also going to put a link here on the home page. 

Woo hoo we are getting there.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Melissa!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I added ordering info to the home page. 

I dont mind checks at all.  If I dont get back to anyone right away, its because Im just getting everything ready to go out of town. I promise I will. You wont be in the back of the line or anything.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Loved the video Melissa. I could look at cute havanese pictures all day long.


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Just placed my order for the calendar :whoo:--the transaction with paypal went through quickly and smoothly.

Thanks so much for sharing your "heart" work with us, Melissa. We really appreciate you!!! :hug: Hope you get some well-deserved R&R and may you have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I ordered four calendars with my credit card using the Pay Pal button. Looks like it all went through okay except it's been about two hours and I haven't gotten a confirming email. I did see a confirmation page when I completed the transaction but stupidly I didn't print it (I was heading out to the mall) because it said a confirmation email would be forthcoming. I'll assume all went well and calendars will be headed my way whenever Melissa begins shipping them.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Susan... it went through! I got notice. Thanks so much. The sales have been really good! I hope to get them out fast. 

Melissa


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Melissa. I appreciate you letting me know. I'm very glad to hear the sales are going well. 
Have a wonderful trip and a wonderful holiday. You deserve it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa,

I think I am blind, I can't find the paypal option. Help!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julia-click on buy now button and pay pal comes up as well


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, I just watched the slide show and can't stop smiling. It is just beautiful. You rock!
Have a great vacation - you certainly deserve it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Melissa- I just ordered my calendar through Paypal and everything went smoothly. Thank you so much for all your hard work. The calendar and the slide show are wonderful! Michele is right, you *do * rock!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
I hope you didn't mis-understand my comment on the slideshow.I cried because I'm a sap and LOVED it! I've signed in and viewed it quite a few times.I just love it! It's kinda cool to be able to name almost all the dogs too.A few I don't know,but how cool is that?:becky:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I've been offline for a few days and was excited to see the calendar's ready for ordering. I just placed my order! Thank you Melissa for all your hard work! 

Wanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Melissa and Sally, ordered mine last night and can't wait.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

milissa, i would like to pay by mail, please pm me your address. you did a beautiful job on the calendar and the slideshow is awesome!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Did any of you order by check? Could I get someone to pm me the address I need to send a check to?

I ordered and wasn't smart enough to write down the address as I went along.I really thought another screen would pop up with the address again at the very end.:brick:

Thanks in advance!


----------

